# Achat ipad trop rapide



## boutny (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter un Ipad 2 et malheureusement je ne peux pas m'en servir pour l'instant.
En effet après une multitude d'essai pour le connecter à itunes pour l'activer je viens de m'apercevoir en recherchant une solution sur le net que mon ordi est trop vieux...
Je dispose d'un macbook avec os X 10.4.11 et par conséquent la version d'itunes la plus récente qui est à ma disposition n'accepte pas l'ipad. 
Ayant également pour le moment un Iphone 1ère génération, je pense acheter l'iphone 5 à sa sortie le mois prochain.

Ma question est donc qu'elle est la solution la plus économique pour moi afin que je puisse faire évoluer mon macbook et ainsi me servir de mon ipad?

Merci d'avance


----------



## iDomi (20 Septembre 2011)

Acheter et installer snow léopard

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC573F/A


Quel est ton processeur ?


----------



## boutny (20 Septembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse,
J'ai un processeur intel core 2 duo 2ghz

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h22 ----------

Mais je croyais que je ne pouvais pas passer de tiger à snow léopard directement.
Si je me souviens bien, il y avais quelque chose à acheter en plus (un box set je crois).


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2011)

Ou attendre l'OS 5 qui permettra d'utiliser l'appareil sans ordi. Mais il te faudrait un ordi pour faire la mise à jour


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Septembre 2011)

boutny a dit:


> Mais je croyais que je ne pouvais pas passer de tiger à snow léopard directement.
> Si je me souviens bien, il y avais quelque chose à acheter en plus (un box set je crois).



Normalement tu dois passer par la Mac Box Set à 169.

Mais certains avancent que la version à 29 passe correctement. Il semblerait que c'est le cas.
Après, je ne sais pas ce qu'il advient de la suite iLife de Tiger lorsque tu agis ainsi...


----------



## boutny (20 Septembre 2011)

L'OS 5 ne me permettra d'interagir avec mon ordi donc je vais tenter snow leopard à 29 et au pire je pourrais revenir en arrière si je perd ilife.
Après j'ai un vieux pc que j'ai remisé au garage, ça se trouve ca marchearais avec lui.
Et puis je compte m'acheter un imac à la rentrée 2012 pour bosser à la maison car l'écran du macbook est un peu petit.


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Septembre 2011)

De rien


----------



## boutny (21 Septembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> De rien




Au fait, Merci!!!


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Septembre 2011)

...


----------



## iDomi (21 Septembre 2011)

J'avais un iMac sous tiger , et j'ai pu installer Snow sans problème en clean installe


----------



## le gritch (8 Octobre 2011)

si tu n'es pas trop loin tu devrais pouvoir te faire activer ton iPad dans un apple store ? mais je dis peut être une bêtise ... sinon ça pourrait être une bonne question à leur poser ne serait-ce pour le retour d'expérience comme on dit


----------

